# He wants to KILL the pee pads!



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

After utterly goring his beloved squeaky bone, Sulo has developed the naughty habit of tearing up his pee pads. Even if logged with pee, he'll find a way to destroy the thing! I've tried to redirect his enthusiasm to acceptable targets but he'll simply get bored if it isn't a pee pad or paper. I tried to trap the pad so that if pulled, it'll make a bang. Sulo devised a method of destruction that doesn't create such pull.

Udder sticks are too soft to give him proper chewing.

Cow trachea doesn't entertain him for longer than half a minute at time, with favourable wind.

Pig ears and tails either bore or engage him depending on fey chance.

A bully stick got his attention for a good while today, but it's already disappeared, and I refuse to think such a small dog could swallow it whole. One moment its ends were a bit frayed, the next moment *POOF* gone!

Now he's going at a heifer's ankle.

The problem is, even with these goodies, he's still going at the pee pad! Even after I sprinkled it liberally with lemon juice! WTH can I do dear forumites?


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Sulo, you are an amazingly adorable poodle puppy! I have to ask your mom about using pee pads for a spoo. I have never heard of that before. 

As far as tearing them up, you can order fabric ones online, either hospital grade or, some people make them out of nice looking fabric so they are less of an eyesore. But they won't be as much fun for Sulo to tear up. Even when he doesn't need them to potty indoors anymore, they are very handy and wash and dry many times.

pr


----------



## kittyparrots (Nov 20, 2012)

I think you should get some knee caps. My spoo LOVEESS knee caps and they keep him busy for much longer than anything else.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Are the pads put in any type of holding tray. This often will help.


----------



## charis78 (Oct 31, 2014)

Definately get a holding tray. I have an iris one and it stopped Bogart.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily went into a pee pad destroying phase probably at about the same age as Sulo. We just stopped putting them out for her since she housebroke very fast and BF was around all day to take her out frequently. It did make things hard for Peeves though since she still wanted to shred them when we were trying to use them for him.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> Are the pads put in any type of holding tray. This often will help.


Never even heard of holding trays for pee pads! Neither have the girls at the pet supply shop! IDK if I can find any online that will ship here and not be terribly costly. Sadly, I'm not really able to buy just whatever.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

peccan said:


> Never even heard of holding trays for pee pads! Neither have the girls at the pet supply shop! IDK if I can find any online that will ship here and not be terribly costly. Sadly, I'm not really able to buy just whatever.



Yes they do sell them online, and no they are no terribly expensive, but if I were You, I would try something else - a fabric pad, or there are highly absorbent human bed pads that I use for my girls which are entirely flat, no padding, which might be less tempting for him to shred, even newspaper might due to break the cycle of destruction, just something different than he is accustomed to shredding. Or maybe one of those potty patch type of things where a pad is kept beneath artificial grass? Or if you are not planning upon keeping him permanently pad trained, maybe just get rid of them, and go for strictly outdoors?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a small poodle and us the potty pad that has a tray and the grass like fiber,works wonderful. Naturally I dispose of #2 immediately, however, if I do not was out daily, she will try to pull the astro-turf padding of the holder. So every night before going to bed I wash. Next morning first thing get it down for her to use. Put it down one day before it was totally dry. She got on it and actually jumed sideways off of it. Getting a second pad.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> I have a small poodle and us the potty pad that has a tray and the grass like fiber,works wonderful. Naturally I dispose of #2 immediately, however, if I do not was out daily, she will try to pull the astro-turf padding of the holder. So every night before going to bed I wash. Next morning first thing get it down for her to use. Put it down one day before it was totally dry. She got on it and actually jumed sideways off of it. Getting a second pad.



Since Tangee has had an upset stomach today, it occurs to me that it must be some crummy cleaning job when they have soft or even liquidy poop! Yes I am going through a lot of expensive pads today, but compared to the thought of cleaning that out of the blades of fake grass, I don't feel so bad!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Update: we've been 4 days free of violence against pee pads!

- I've given Sulo more lap time with chewies (especially with weenie sticks he reeeaaally prefers to have me hold it because it's so tough)
- we've worked with the OY ("no") and it's pretty good with preventing pee pad and TP gorings
- Sulo fell in love with a tennis ball in my old sock! It's clearly taking out a lot of the kill-shake energy he has.


----------

